# Best 700c Tires for the City



## UrbanJeff

I'm doing a bit of informal research for our zine and thought I would see what folks over here had to say... You don't have to answer all the questions (hell, as Archie Bunker once said, you don't have to do anything but pay taxes and die.)

• What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing. 

• What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)

• Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?


----------



## Arby

UrbanJeff said:


> I'm doing a bit of informal research for our zine and thought I would see what folks over here had to say... You don't have to answer all the questions (hell, as Archie Bunker once said, you don't have to do anything but pay taxes and die.)
> 
> • What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing.
> 
> • What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)
> 
> • Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?



Vittoria Rubino Techs. Dependable ghetto blaster (run with Tuffies)
Cross hatching, narrow widths. I prefer 700X23c.
Good experiences with these tires. Bad experiences: getting doored, not really tire related though.









Arby.


----------



## wipeout

UrbanJeff said:


> I'm doing a bit of informal research for our zine and thought I would see what folks over here had to say... You don't have to answer all the questions (hell, as Archie Bunker once said, you don't have to do anything but pay taxes and die.)
> 
> • What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing.
> 
> • What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)
> 
> • Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?


Love the Conti GP 4000's for my commute through San Jose/Sunnyvale/Mountain View. They hardly ever flat, which is the main thing I look for.


----------



## Spinfinity

*Panaracer Pasela, Hutchinson Top Speed*

• What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)

All of those plus feel and handling in smaller tires. I like them because, ime, they have no weaknesses.

• Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?[/QUOTE]

I can no longer find Hutchinson Top Speed. Wife and I have both had great luck with them.


----------



## MB1

Just about every time I finally settle on a tire they go off the market. Right now I am running Rivendell Ruffy Tuffys 700x26 on my fixte and for the gearies Panaracer Parsela "for Messenger" 700x25 on the front and 700x28 on the rear.

Things I like in tires; #1 Available wider than 25mm. #2 Kevlar belt and bead. #3 Lots of rubber.

Things I don't like in tires; #1 No matter which tire I run Miss M can still drop me like a bad habit (I just KNOW it is tire related!!!).


----------



## Hollywood

JG!! first post - welcome 

• What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing. 

I like all kinds. Michelin TransWorld City are some current faves. Got the reflective stripe n' all. 700x28.


• What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)

GIRTH  700x44 WTB Mutano Raptors make me feel like I'm riding a monster truck. They ain't fast but they'll get you through some sh*t! (frame clearance = issue).


----------



## addict42

UrbanJeff said:


> • What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing.
> 
> • What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)
> 
> • Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?



Loving the Michelin Transworld city in 700x28 for my commute.

*Main feature:* long wearing, puncture resistant.

*Good experience:* Riding through all the shattered glass left over from a car wreck and not getting a flat.


----------



## tarwheel2

The roads are pretty good where I live, so I've actually had pretty good luck running Michelin Carbons (now called Krylions) and ProRace2s. However, I just got a set of Panaracer Pasela TGs w/ Kevlar beads and belt for my commuter bike. They were only $25 each at lickbike.com and generally get good reviews for a touring/commuting tire. The tires I got are 700x28 but supposedly they fit more like 25s, however they are taller than most 25s. What I liked about them is the tan sidewalls. I haven't ridden them yet but will post a report after I've put some miles on them.

BTW, I installed the Pasela TGs on my commuter bike last night. They actually measure about 26 mm wide and 28 mm high in size 700x28. The advertised weight is 280 grams, which if true, is pretty good for a tire that size. They also have kevlar belt and beads. They have more of a tread than racing tires and skin walls. I've used Panaracer Stradius tires in the past, and they make good products. In fact, Panaracer makes the Rivendell Ruffy Tuffy and Roly-Poly tires, which seem to be very similar to the Paselas TGs but more expensive.

Rode my commuter bike with the new Pasela TGs for the first time this morning. Here are my initial impressions. The tires ride very nice and comfortable. They definitely hold more air than the Michelin Axial Pros (700x23) that I had been running, but they also feel heavier. That's OK because I always felt a little vulnerable on the Michelins, like I could flat at any time (although I didn't have a single flat in 1050 miles of commuting on them). I wanted some tires that I wouldn't have to worry about without too much of a weight penalty. The Paselas probably weigh 50-75 grams more than my Michelins, although I didn't check them on a scale. I like the look of the Paselas with the natural sidewalls, and they look much better on my bike than the Michelins, which had those ugly green sidewalls. The Paselas have a pronounced tread, and they sit taller than the Michelins. They were a tight fit squeezing through my brake calipers, and I had to let some air out to get them in. My De Bernardi now looks like a Rivendell wannabee with the bigger skinwall tires, Burley saddlebag, frame pump, downtube shifters, and natural cork tape. I like the look, at least on this bike. It looks like a commuter now.


----------



## Kolossal

Continental Ultra GatorSkin 700 x 28C Wire Tire

Fast, puncture resistant. Expensive.


----------



## majura

*My favourite commuting tyre is...*

Specialized Aramadillo All Condition.

Yes, it's heavy. Yes, the tyre doesn't provide a lot of cush.

But it's full nylon casing is pretty much puncture proof. The cycle lanes I get to ride on are basically covered in what was on the road, swept to the side by the cars- glass, rocks, sticks, thorns etc. These things just keep on rolling.

My favourite training tyre is the Continental Ultra Race. Light enough, but with the sensible addition of a Kevlar strip.

Both in 700 x 23c


----------



## StageHand

I've been diggin' the T-Servs and Paselas for a while. There are a few different versions of them. I feel like the T-Servs handle just a little bit better, but the decision between the two almost always comes down to cosmetics. The Paselas with TourGuard do have more flat protection than the standard Paselas, so that's what I go with in Pasela world. As for the Roly Poly that Rivendell sells, it's not quite as tall as the Pasela/T-Serv, and somewhat wider. I haven't been able to measure one yet, though.

If you absolutely need slicks, I like the Hutchinson Top Speed 28cc, or the Michelin Krylion Carbon 25cc.


----------



## khill

> • What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing.


Panaracer UrbanMax 32mm.



> • What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)


I basically want tires that I don't notice when I'm riding and don't have to think about.



> • Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?


I've been happy with Panaracer and Schwalbe. I had a pair of WTB mountain bike tires which fit so tightly I had to cut them off the rim. As a result, I won't buy their MTB tires any more.


----------



## nate

UrbanJeff said:


> I'm doing a bit of informal research for our zine and thought I would see what folks over here had to say... You don't have to answer all the questions (hell, as Archie Bunker once said, you don't have to do anything but pay taxes and die.)
> 
> • What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing.
> 
> • What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)
> 
> • Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?



Continental Ultra Gatorskins, 700x28. I've used Specialized Armadillos, but I'm about to replace a pair that is literally falling apart at the seems though they're not that old. I think the Gatorskins also ride better, but it's hard to tell because the Armadillos I have are not as wide.
Flat resistance, comfort, rolling resistance, probably in that order. I don't care about weight or price (within reason).
I have not tried many different tires. The only others I've tried besides those I listed are a couple common versions of Continentals that came stock.


----------



## slowrider

I have 4 commuter bikes with different tires. 

1. Michelin Transworld City (26x1.5) Good tire, but you have to clean the glass out of the tread after every ride. No flats 800 miles. 
2. Front tire (Conti 1000, no flats, over 2,500 miles). Rear tire (Armadillo. no flats in over 2,500 miles). I need to replace both of these soon. Conti 1000 get a bad rap. But I have had good luck with them. 
3. Front and rear Armadillo. 2 flats in the rear. 1,500 miles. 
4. I just switch from the Armadillo All Conditions 700x28 (rear tire 8 flats in 1500 miles) to the Armadillo Crossroads 700x38. I called them "The Speed Killer". The Crossroads are overkill 90 percent of the time. When I start commuting in the dark in a few weeks, on roads with no lights, I'm going to love these tires. They are so heavy, it feels like I'm riding in a bigger gear on my single speed bike. But I can ride deeper in the road shoulder, and on the dirt, sand, and grass without much thought. This is a 700x38 MTB tire. 

Stay away from the nashbar, and forte brand kevlar tires. IRC Brand tires are a little better. The only tires under 20 dollars that were worth the money to me were the Michelins Transworld City, and the Conti 1000.


----------



## bigrider

Panaracer UrbanMax 32mm
Panaracer Pasela TG

Wide sizes, ride nice, bulletproof, no pinch flats with wider sizes, inexpensive.


----------



## Pigtire

Like Hollywood I also like girth. I ride the Kenda Kwick Roller 45c. Nice cush for running urban potholes and drunken locals at the beach path.










At the other end of the spectrum I also use Continental Twister Pros 38c for both on and offroad. Grippy fast rolling tire and light to boot.


----------



## Doggity

Since my roadie maxes out at 700x25, I'd have to vote for the Armadillo 700x25. Otherwise I'd go with the one of the other wider tires already mentioned. ONE flat in over 2500 miles on the Armadillos; it was a construction staple.


----------



## MarkS

UrbanJeff said:


> I'm doing a bit of informal research for our zine and thought I would see what folks over here had to say... You don't have to answer all the questions (hell, as Archie Bunker once said, you don't have to do anything but pay taxes and die.)
> 
> • What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing.
> 
> • What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)
> 
> • Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?


I have Conti 4 Season 25mm tires on both bikes that I use for commuting (Lemond Poprad and Gunnar Street Dog). They are relatively expensive, but I have had no problems with them and I ride in all kinds of conditions (rain, cold wether, potholes, etc.). Once you have changed a flat a night in subfreezing temperatures, you always will go for reliability over price for commuting tires.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

I like the Conti City Contact in 700 x 32 for urban commuting. Comfy, durable, never seems to flat no matter how much glass I ride through.

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...es/tires/city/citycontact/citycontact_en.html


----------



## yetisurly

Henry Chinaski said:


> I like the Conti City Contact in 700 x 32 for urban commuting. Comfy, durable, never seems to flat no matter how much glass I ride through.
> 
> http://www.conti-online.com/generat...es/tires/city/citycontact/citycontact_en.html



big thumbs up on the 700x32 Cont Contact w/ Security system. But, here IS a photo of a very rare flat with one.


----------



## bonkmiester

Kolossal said:


> Continental Ultra GatorSkin 700 x 28C Wire Tire
> 
> Fast, puncture resistant. Expensive.



...ditto, 'cept 27 x 1 3/8 ...

might add that they work fine in teh wet stuff too


----------



## brownbear

Panaracer Urban Max 700X32 on my Surly Cross Check I usde for commuting. Bulletproof so far wih no flats in over 3000 miles I have on them. Those miles are on some very rough roads including some construction zones. Not worrying about getting a flat especially on a cold winter night riding home from work is worth the extra weight. They work great on trails as well. 
Dependable, good ride, and low cost ($15.00 @ Perfromanmce on sale.)


----------



## ksjack

*Schwalbe Marathon Slicks*

Last about half as long as the Contis I used to ride, but cost about one-quarter. Comes in bright colors for the goofy epoxied velocity rim lovers out there.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

bigrider said:


> Panaracer Pasela TG
> 
> Wide sizes, ride nice, bulletproof, no pinch flats with wider sizes, inexpensive.


What he said, and I like 'em in 32mm. Plus they last a long time, and Paselas did really well in some recent rolling resistance tests in Bicycle Quarterly (...like that matters to my fat, slow self).

- FBB
(Another Big Rider)


----------



## tarwheel2

*Paselas ride report 2*

After my second day of riding my new Panaracer Pasela TGs, I am having second thoughts about these tires. They are very comfy and look nice with the natural sidewalls. However, they are SLOW! I don't know if it's the additional weight or the rolling resistance or both, but I really feel it. I'm having to shift down to lower gears on the hills, don't reach my typical top speeds on downhills, and rarely get going fast enough to use my big ring. I didn't expect such a change because their advertised weight (280g) is not much more than the Michelin Axial Pros (predecessor to ProRace2) that I had been using. The average speed for my commute is about 1 mph slower compared to my previous tires with the same perceived level of effort.

I generally treat my commutes as recovery rides, so going slower isn't that big a deal. However, part of the reason why I like road bikes is the speed. I like the sensation of going faster, and I don't like slogging up hills. There are basically no flat roads where I live, so you're always going uphill or downhill.


----------



## Sledgehammer03

*Specialized Armadillo's*

I have been usingthe Specialized Armadillosfor over a year, and I have to sy, I have no complaints. Most imposrtantly, they are flat resistant. My commute takes me through lots of broken glass and goat's head thistles, over rail road tracks and broken pavement, even soem crushed gravel. I started out with 700C X 25's on both tires. Wehn the back tire wore out (1900 miles), I replaced it with a 23. When the 23 wears out, I will replace it with a 25. I'm not so worried about how fast the bike goes, but rather that I don't have to stop to change or patch a tube. If I could go 1 mph fast, that would save me maybe 5 minutes. to fix a f%*t, I lose 10.

Sledge


----------



## Gregory Taylor

What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing. 

Vredstein Fortezza - I've got these on my main commuter bike. A little pricey, but they feel great and are holding up well.

I used to like the Vittoria Courier - cheap, decently grippy, decent tire life.

• What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)

I'm looking for a balance of price, longevity, and performance. The one "flat resistent" tire that I've tried rode horribly and was expensive. I'd rather have somthing that makes the bike feel fun to ride. 

• Have you ever had a particularly good or bad experience with a certain type of tire? If so, what happened?

Continental Ultra Gatorskins - bad. They are decently flat resistent, but they are also expensive and made the bike feel dead. I also find that they are treacherous in the rain -- I think that the hard rubber that they use to resist road debris doesn't grip all that well in slick situations.


----------



## RotatingShifts

*Bontrager Select; Michelin Transworld Sprint*

• What are your preferred 700c tires for riding in the city? Specifically for daily commutes or even training rides—not racing. 

I've been commuting with a pair of 28c Bontager Selects for two years now with excellent results. Very efficient and only one flat for ~2000 quasi-urban miles. (New Hampshire cities are definitely NOT New York boroughs!) I use studded Nokians in the winter.

I've recently changed to 35c Michelin Transworld Sprints. Because I frequently commute at night, I liked their reflective sidewalls. They can go off-road without a thought, and I won't chip any teeth if I hit larger debris after dark (and yes, I do use a headlight). Plus, they were on sale for $14.99 per. I feel as if I'm riding through mud with these, but they eat up the potholes, railroad crossings, construction zones, etc. much better than the Bontragers.

• What's the main feature you look for in said tire? (Flat resistance, price, weight, etc.)

Reliability, and some dirt-road capability.


----------



## Chris H

My favorite commuter tire were the Conti Top Touring 2000's (700x28). Alas they have been discontinued. 

I then went to the Maxxis ReFuse in 700x25. I run a set of those on both my Cross Check and my fixed gear. When they wear out I'd like to try the T-Serv in 700x28, but those tires just don't seem to wear out. If they were available in sizes larger than 700x25 they'd be perfect.


----------



## SoCalAl

T-Serv in 700x32. I wanted 32 to keep me from slipping through the sewer grates here. I've flatted only once with the tires with about 1100 miles on them. Shopping for them I looked at
1. Flat resistance
2. Rolling resistance
3. Price
4. Weight
in that order. These are my first 700c commuter tires, before this I had 26" Tom Slicks. They rolled fast but I got more flats and they were horrible in wet weather.


----------

